# Where can I order packages?



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Look here http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/usbees.htm


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

There's this one on ebay. Claims the queens are II, not so sure that that is what he really means, but the price is decent.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-3-LB-Package-...ryZ66892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

He also has a single listed for $75.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

peggjam said:


> There's this one on ebay. Claims the queens are II, not so sure that that is what he really means, but the price is decent.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-3-LB-Package-...ryZ66892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> He also has a single listed for $75.


http://members.aol.com/queenb95/catalog.html

I wonder if Glenn Apiaries knows he's using their chart?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Pegg, what I read says that "their" breeders are II. Not the ones you are sent. What I find even more enteresting is this:

" Within one hour of harvesting the cells from the finisher, they are in the USPS and will arrive to you the next day. We only ship to the lower 48 states."

Are they trying to impress some one with their effeciancy or what? That's about the craziest thing I've seen in a while. $150 for 2 to 3 lbs of bees and a virgin queen? What a deal!! Am I reading this wrong or what??????

If you're wanting Italians, see if Rossman has any left for April shipment? You'll have a hard time finding a better bee. I hear they are hanging on last years price again?


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*bees*

I ordered a package off of Walter t kelley yesterday, and they still had march 29th shipping dates open. I would of tried another company this spring , but Kelley's is relative close to me and I only lost about 12 bees in transit last spring from a march shipment


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Talked to the guy from e-bay*

Hello i just got off the phone talking to the owner of the bees that are on e-bay and he tells me that they are Minn. Hygenics. I asked him about the prices and he told me that he would send me three packages plus shipping for $250 dollars thats including shipping so i am on his list for april 12th or 15th plus he said they would call a week ahead before shipping to let you know they will be sending you your bees. I never tried the Minn. Hygenics but he claim they winter better then the carni's and produce more honey.

Tom


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Bizzybee said:


> $150 for 2 to 3 lbs of bees and a virgin queen? What a deal!! Am I reading this wrong or what??????


I read it as two 3lb packages of bees...


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Trick,

If you are close to any clubs that offer beekeeping classes, you might check with them. The clubs around here often order packages in bulk to get a better deal.

Just a thought.

Matt


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

bizzybee writes:
" Within one hour of harvesting the cells from the finisher, they are in the USPS and will arrive to you the next day. We only ship to the lower 48 states."

Are they trying to impress some one with their effeciancy or what? That's about the craziest thing I've seen in a while. $150 for 2 to 3 lbs of bees and a virgin queen? What a deal!! Am I reading this wrong or what??????

tecumseh replies:
it sounds to me like they are shipping queen cells and not mated queens.

personally (and it would be interesting for others to chime in here) I would place very low probabilities that this could work with any degree of success.

thomas writes:
I never tried the Minn. Hygenics but he claim they winter better then the carni's and produce more honey.

tecumseh replies:
the minnesota hygenic is really just a highly selected Italian. selected in this case for hygenic behavior, at your location it might winter well... a bit farther north I would be down right skeptical.

just out of plum curiousity... was there a name of an apiary behind this offer?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

dcross said:


> http://members.aol.com/queenb95/catalog.html
> 
> I wonder if Glenn Apiaries knows he's using their chart?


It's not copyrighted from what I can tell.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

tecumseh??

"I never tried Minn. Hygenics but he claim they winter better than the carnis and produce more honey".--thomas. tecumseh replies: the minnesota hygenic is really just a highly selected Italian. selected in this case for HYGIENIC!,.. YES,..HYGIENIC! [OLDBEE] and not "hygenic at your location it might winter well..a bit farther north I would be down right skeptical.

Oldbee asks: Some of those asking questions here, live in 'southern' states as far as I can tell. Why would you be "skeptical" as far as survival of colonies with Minn/Hyg. queens in,......................."a bit farther north" than,........Carolina, Virginia,. .or so. Are you comparing this only to the fact that Carni bees maintain a smaller cluster? 


Weren't Minnesota hygienic bees/queens developed by Marla Spivak in a northern state like Wisconsin? The Univ. of Minn. has beekeeping classes/courses emphasizing beekeeping in northern climates.


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

*beekeeper in m.s. area hope this helps*

dwight gunter nucs lumberton ms. 701 537 3513 herbert tubbs mize m.s. 601 382 2607 
john pennington pearl m.s. 601 939 5994
j n russell bolton m.s. 601 866 4300


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"tecumseh replies:
it sounds to me like they are shipping queen cells and not mated queens.

personally (and it would be interesting for others to chime in here) I would place very low probabilities that this could work with any degree of success."

I bought 60 queen cells from Purvis Bros last year. They were shipped in roller cages, with about 2-3 lbs of attendant bees loose in the shipping box. As long as UPS doesn't drop the ball, (which they did on the first shipment) the probabilities that it will work are excellent. I had a 80% hatch rate on those cells.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Im still doing research but I think Im gonna order from Rossman Apiaries 60$- 3lb package with Italian Queen.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Rossman does not offer any insurance via UPS


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Have you considered getting nucs instead of packages?

Gilman



GRIMBEE said:


> Rossman does not offer any insurance via UPS


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Who up north sells nucs that is fairly close to me in Ct?


----------



## Alan (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll have a few nucs available in May. Bleta 12(Gilman) has some as well. I'm further away though, down in the southeast corner, and Gilman is just north of you.

Alan


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

old bee writes:
Oldbee asks: Some of those asking questions here, live in 'southern' states as far as I can tell. Why would you be "skeptical" as far as survival of colonies with Minn/Hyg. queens in,......................."a bit farther north" than,........Carolina, Virginia,. .or so. Are you comparing this only to the fact that Carni bees maintain a smaller cluster? 


Weren't Minnesota hygienic bees/queens developed by Marla Spivak in a northern state like Wisconsin? The Univ. of Minn. has beekeeping classes/courses emphasizing beekeeping in northern climates.

tecumseh replies:
the itialian bee develope by spivak now called minnesota hygienic (sorry about the sorry spellin') was developed for commercial beekeepers as a genetic preventative for afb. I would 'assume' that by commercial that most are migratory. if I sat my hives down and overwintered much about the mason dixon line I would likely not choose a line of bees that overwintered in large numbers although as a 'southern beekeeper' the minnesota hygenic seem to work fairly well here.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks peggjam for relating your experience (and how it was done) in regards to shipping queen cells. the 'opps' dropping thingee would have been my largest concern in regards to shipping queen cells since they are 'suppose' to be quite delicate at that age. and thank also for adding the 'hatch rate' estimate.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

*yet another list*

Avoyelles Honey Co. - Louisiana - (318) 964-2592 - Minnesota Hygienic Italian - Queens and packages
Bee Happy Apiaries - Northern California - (530) 795-2124 - VSH Russians, *New World
Carniolan - Packages and Queens
Bz Bee Pollination - Northern California - Minnesota Hygienic, VSH - (530) 787-3044 -
Packages and Queens
Bjorn Apiaries - (717) 938-0444 - Pennsylvania - Russian, Carniolan, VSH, Italian. Queens and Nucs - email: [email protected]
Busy Bee Apiaries - (919) 942-2006 - North Carolina - Minnesota Hygienic Italian - Queens only
Bz Bee Pollination - Northern California - Minnesota Hygienic Italian, VSH - (530) 787-3044 - 
Packages and Queens
C & H Apiaries - Georgia- (229) 831-1070 - Minnesota Hygienic Italian - queens
email: [email protected]
Champlain Valley Bees and Queens - (802) 758-2501 - Vermont - Russian, VSH - Nucs and queens
Cantu Apiaries - (863) 735-8500 - Minnesota Hygienic x VSH - Queens - Florida
Coma, Don - (530) 547-5773 - Northern California - Minnesota Hygienic Italian, Cordovan Italian -
Queens and packages
Heitkam's Honey Bees - (530) 865-9562 - Northern California - Minnesota Hygienic, Russian, and 
*New World Carniolan, VSH - Packages and Queens email: [email protected]
Honey Land Farms - (352) 429-3996 - Florida - Minnesota Hygienic, VSH - Queens and packages - email: [email protected]
Honey Bee Genetics - Northern California - (707) 449-0440 - Minnesota Hygienic Italian x VSH, Russian - Packages and Queens www.honeybeegenetics.com
Kitchen, Kevin - North Carolina - (828) 884-6414 - Minnesota Hygienic Italian, Russian. Queens
and nucs
Lamb’s Honey Farm - (409) 384-6754 - Texas - Italian and Carniolan - Queens only
Lohman Apiaries - (530) 476-2322 - Northern California - Carniolan and Minnesota Hygienic Italian -
Queens and packages
Lucas, Ernie - Central California - (805) 312-5040 - Russian x VSH, Queens, nucs, 
and queen cells
Miksa Honey Farms - (352) 429-3447 - Florida - Carniolan and Minnesota Hygienic Italian - 
Florida - email: [email protected] - Packages and Queens
Noble Apiaries - (707) 628-6046 - Northern California - Carniolan - Russian - Cordovan Italian - 
Minnesota Hygienic Italian - packages and queens - available in April ships USPS - QueenBeesForSale.com
Northern Queens - James Plaisted - New York - (807) 525-6316 - Carniolan and Russian - queens
[email protected]
Olivarez Honey Bees - (877) 865-0298 - Northern California - Minnesota Hygienic, Carniolan, VSH - Packages and Queens email: [email protected]
Pendell Apiaries - (530) 963-3062 - Northern California - Cordovan - Queens only
Powell Apiaries - (530) 865-3346 - Italian, VSH, Carniolan, - Northern California - Packages and
Queens
Olympic Wilderness Apiary (866) 204 3426 - Washington - VSH x Russian x Caucasian -
Queens only email: [email protected]
Strachan Apiaries (530) 674-3881 - *New World Carniolan, Russian, and Italian - Northern 
California - Packages and Queens - email: [email protected]
WG Bee Farm - Frank Wyatt - (336) 635-5821 - North Carolina - VSH Minnesota Hygienic Italian,
VSH Carniolan - Queens & Nuc's - email: [email protected]


----------



## Sogal (Dec 6, 2007)

Someone else mentioned getting packages from your local bee club. They often also know of anyone wanting to sell or dispose of hives, so can be a great place for Newbies.


----------

